# Weird holes in yard. Is it pest or fungus? Help!



## Razorhog

I've been noticing these holes in my Bermuda grass especially in areas that get a little more shade. I can't find any rodent, hole tunnel. It's just looks like worm castings and the grass is gone. Like golf ball sized holes. I can't figure it out does anybody have any ideas what it might be? (Grubs, Moles, army worms?)


----------



## CenlaLowell

I'm no expert on this subject, but thats has to be some sort of pest. Someone else with more experience will chime in.


----------



## Rockinar

My uneducated guess says armadillo looking for grubs.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB

Something like this happened to my neighbors lawn and he said this is what skunks do? Have you smelled any lately?


----------



## Delmarva Keith

My first thought is animal damage. I don't know much about armadillos but just about any hungry animal can do that looking for insect grubs.

Around here even a fox can do quite a bit of damage.


----------



## Cavan806

I think it looks like squirrel damage.


----------



## Mondeh6

I've got something similar, I've thought it was rabbits digging in the yard.


----------



## JMay

Yep it's probably a skunk. I had the same issue last year and figured it was some creature digging for what I figured was grubs. I set a trap/cage out but could never catch whatever was making them. After seeing some fresh dug holes in my front lawn one morning I looked back at my security camera that covered that area. Low and behold I saw a skunk digging away. I put out a 24hr grub killer the following day and have since been keeping up with grub control. Till this day I've had no more issues.


----------



## gpbrown60

Ditto with above posts. I had a similar problem recently and discovered it was animals and/or birds digging for grubs. Dig up a small patch and see if you spot any fat white grubs. If so, go buy a curative application like Grub Killer Plus that kills them within 24 hours. You should be able to find it at any of the big box stores.


----------



## gatormac2112

It's definitely not an armadillo as they dig a bit deeper, I'd say maybe a squirrel. Not sure about skunks, haven't had that issue. I battle moles and armadillos


----------



## Razorhog

Here is some additional pictures. Every hole seems to have small dots of dirt. I don't know what makes this but I was thinking some insect.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Have you done a soapy water test on the area? It might be mole crickets. Make a batch of soapy water, and pour it on an affected area. Wait 3-4 minutes, and see what crawls to the surface.


----------



## drenglish

@Razorhog I had these same little nuggets show up in a few holes in my lawn recently. I'm Interested in what others have to say.


----------



## rob13psu

Razorhog said:


> Here is some additional pictures. Every hole seems to have small dots of dirt. I don't know what makes this but I was thinking some insect.


Weird, that looks like worm castings.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

rob13psu said:


> Razorhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some additional pictures. Every hole seems to have small dots of dirt. I don't know what makes this but I was thinking some insect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, that looks like worm castings.
Click to expand...

I wonder if the worms are taking advantage of the already created holes as an easier path into the ground?


----------



## KCBen

I thought mine were wildlife at night...until i found a FROG sitting in one early one morning with just his head sticking out. 
I was so surprised and I evicted him before i thought to take a picture. I would find 3-4 new holes each morning. My grass is only 1 month old so it gets thrown in a pile at the edge of the hole. Apparently frogs and toads like to burrow. 
@Razorhog your pics remind me of what I see.


----------



## Movingshrub

Cavan806 said:


> I think it looks like squirrel damage.


+1 to this answer.


----------



## Movingshrub

KCBen said:


> Apparently frogs and toads like to burrow.


Learned something new! I would have never guessed frogs.


----------

